# Grizzly G4016 Lathe - $2000 (Salem OR)



## Nogoingback

Lathe - tools - by owner - sale
					

Grizzly 13 1/2" x 40 gear head lathe Model G4016 Runs on single-phase 220v power, Quick change...



					salem.craigslist.org


----------

